#  >  > Living And Legal Affairs In Thailand >  >  > Motoring in Thailand and Asia >  >  Trailers in Thailand

## Dean

I was just curious.  I don't think that I've ever seen a car or truck with a trailer hooked up to the bumper.  I've also never seen any full size vans in LOS but I assume that is due to gas prices.  Is pulling a trailer legal in LOS?  I plan on doing some exporting of teak products, maily doors and pulling a trailer would make it easier.

----------


## peterpan

I have two trailers, 1 for motorcycles and a general utility one. Both manufactured here at a company out at Ban pii. (about 50K each)
Even seen a couple of ozzie built Caravans running around.

----------


## dirtydog

They are illegal, to make them legal they need to be registered, to be registered they need an engine  :Sad:

----------


## El Gibbon

Sorry DD

They can be registered. It takes a lot of too and fro with the local registry. THere is a guy in Phuket town building boat trailers and he gets them registered. 

I believe the main catch is they must have brakes, he uses the elect. one that works off of tongue pressure.

Not sure what all the hassles are but I do know about the brakes. That is at least according to Phuket registry. Not sure about others.

E. G.

----------


## Thetyim

> They can be registered.


Thats what I understood.

I read that the best way to do it was to get the trailer plans Ok'd first and then build the trailer.  That way it should pass inspection first time.

----------


## donmeurett

Funny you mention this. I was near Lop Buri today and say a Trailer made out of bed of a Pickup truck. it was  very good looking. Now i wish i would of taken a picture.

don

----------


## Marmite the Dog

HGVs have trailers here, so it should be possible.

----------


## Gerbil

Roofracks are illegal as well...  :Smile:

----------


## Thetyim

^  and prostitution  :Smile:

----------


## forreachingme

I have one, may be 5 meter long, ( 2 axys, 4 wheels) fully registered...

I know 3 good manufacturers

Welcome to UpTBB  for motorbikes and cars and anything ( a dutch in Bang Na, bkk )

Viking trailer  ( a swedish manufacturer in Korat )

and another one ( english manufacturer in Korat...)

Better keep the papers handy when you drive around with it coz the men in brown are not sure they can be registered, but they definiteley are registerable !

The half pick up  type is getting popular also over here, seen a few...

If you get a 2 axys, less chances of jumping back of the car, you should look also for a good breaking system if you look for one, mostly it is built in the connecting shaft, if compressed it brakes...

I can pass over the fones by PM to anyone wanting more infos, this item is starting to get more and more popular...


Pataya has plenty of cheap bad quality ones just to trawl to boats out of sea and go a few hundred meters...

----------


## peterpan

> They are illegal, to make them legal they need to be registered, to be registered they need an engine


Mine are all fully legal and regisitered, plate, book insurance etc and they sure ain't got no engine.

----------


## RandomChances

I heard they were illegal as well, although after a while you come to relise most Thai's knowlage of the actual law is pretty poor. Most people with farms have one for moving cows, never seem to have a problem.

----------


## dirtydog

> I heard they were illegal as well,


I heard it from an English guy who worked for a Kiwi trailer company here, but that was many years ago.

----------


## blackgang

First thing I would think is to define what is legal,

Ask any cop if it is legal to make  "U" turn thru a safety zone?, or is it legal for passengers on motorcycles to ride without a helmet?, or is it legal for cars and trucks to be on the hyway after dark with no tail lights or with other colors of rear lights other than red?..

The answers you will get is, OH no it is not legal, but we do not enforce those laws.
So it just depends on who you piece off and what you want to do.
Just because it in the laws as legal or illegal means nothing to the cop that stops you, if he needs money he stops you and if not then you are free to go on.
Couple years ago I was driving thru BKK on an expressway and stopped at a toll booth, it was closed so I went to continue on, a cop stopped me before I could merge back into traffic and was fined 200 baht for stopping at a toll both, he put the money in his pocket and he wished us a safe and happy trip..

----------


## forreachingme

I have exactely the same as this one from Viking Trailer, fully legal and registered....

To be registered you need to have ligths, number plate and insurance, a few stickers all of this is arranged at the purchase by the manufacturer...

I paid 100k for this one + 10 k for the upper frame + 10 k for registration + 5 k for the hook on the pick up, i fitted 2 pick ups, each 5 k...

This one can be found at : Viking Custom Trailer Manufacturer Thailand




And here another fully registered and legal version of bike trailer, made by

www.upbeatsolutions.com

this trailer handles 2 bikes and the storing system of the trailer is quite clever, you lift vertical the trailer once no more used and small wheels will enable you to park it vertically against a wall in your garage...

This model sales well in export and sales in land here are growing...

ther is another guy producing fully legal and registered trailers here in korat, if necessary i can give the fone numbers via PM...

----------


## Roger Ramjet

:pullsleigh:  Do trailers need to be registered? if so ...how much, and how? (for example a boat or ultralight on a trailer )

----------


## Thetyim

Yes they should be registered.

Get the trailer plans approved by the Land Transport Dept before building  to avoid problems later when registering it.

----------


## mak

does anyone know where to get trailer parts in los? 
as the locals in MHS just weld stub axels to a water pipe
and a bent piece of reo for tow hitch ect
 :Banghead:

----------


## Marmite the Dog

Another decent trailer company in Isaan.

---twinner-trailer---

----------


## Milo

> Another decent trailer company in Isaan.
> 
> ---twinner-trailer---


Yes, great guy is Josef, really takes pride in his work.

----------


## LivinLOS

> And here another fully registered and legal version of bike trailer, made by
> 
> UpBeat Solutions | Home


I am not getting a trailer website on that link.. 

Handy bike mover.. Any idea of cost ??

----------


## Roelfle

Josef is a German ?

----------


## chitown

Whats the cost of some of these trailers? 

Could be used to haul the in-laws around.  :Smile:

----------


## Bangyai

Maybe this thread should be closed before Tony hears about it and decides to open a trailer park.  :mid:

----------


## Marmite the Dog

> Josef is a German ?


Luckily for him, I think he's Dutch (or was it Swiss?).

----------


## Milo

> Originally Posted by Roelfle
> 
> Josef is a German ?
> 
> 
> Luckily for him, I think he's Dutch (or was it Swiss?).


Pretty sure he's German, all his tow-hitches, suspension arms etc come from old contacts there anyway. In-laws may moan about the ratchet straps chafing a bit, lol! 

My trailer can hold 3 x 1,000cc Sport-Touring bikes and cost me 30k three years ago. 800Kg nett weight so no need for a braking system, which would of course be a bit more. It seemed a bit steep at the time, but his after-sales service is second-to-none, and only one spot of bother with it, which was my own fault anyway. 

Travelling back with it fully loaded from Cm one night, rushing, roadworks and a huge gulley running right across the road I didn't see in the headlights until the last moment. Too late. Suspension on the pickup bottomed out, trailer was fully loaded and bounced higher than the top of the pickup bed, saw the wheels in my cab mirror! Held up though, got me home and a few more trips up & back, with just 1/2" suspension drop on the wheel that hit the deck first, taking all the weight from what must have been a 3' fall. They're solid, I can attest to that. Tows like a dream too, still, even after all the abuse I've given it! 

I take it back once a year for a service, won't go into all the freebies he's given me in case others expect the same. Suffice to say he's a damn fair bloke. Keeps right on top of his Thai fabricators, everything produced with typical German attention to detail. For example the bed is lowered between the wheel arches unlike most, so only sits 12" off the ground, making it a doddle to load yourself, I can have all three bikes on & strapped down in under 30min, only need the missus to hold the odd ratchet strap. In hindsight well worth the money. Was going to add a photo but too thick to figure it out.

----------


## stickmansucks

Are trailers still illegal in Thailand ?

----------


## jimbobs

They are not illegal but they need registering the same as a vehicle 
I nearly bought one not long ago
I have seen a few for sale on baht sold

----------


## Barty

> Are trailers still illegal in Thailand ?


 I am not sure that they were ever illegal. If you read upthread you will see that there are plenty of TD posters that have purchased and registered trailers here in Thailand. 

  If you are looking to purchase a trailer I can recommend Respo Trailers. They will be able to make sure that the trailer is registered in your name. 

  I do not recommend that you try to build your own trailer and try to register it or try to import a trailer yourself as you will get tied up in paperwork and red tape.

----------


## Troy

I am after a trailer so going to bump this thread and see if there is any new input.

I am after a twin axle 2-ton (or thereabouts) box trailer to be used for a number of tasks from getting the wife's shopping home to allowing her worldly possession  to tour Thailand and still allow room for me to drive the car....oh and I'll probably have to bring the rice home from the farm as well.

Just so you're still interested, something like this Beer Trailer would be good:


The website: http://twinner-trailer.com/main-e.html is still on-line and not too far away so I will try here first. Anyone still around that has bought from here? 



I haven't driven a trailer  since I drove mini-busses for Uni on rag week-ends, which was so long ago that 5* petrol was available, there was no such thing as unleaded and Audis weren't invented...So no anti-sway or weight distribution bars. Anyone with a bit of knowledge of these? 

I'll be pulling with a Mitsubishi Pajero Sport with stock trailer bar and stock suspension.

While we are at it, I wanted a roof rack with one of them pod thingies but wifey tells me that you need to get a special car licence update to use it. I sort of understand what she means because I needed a special paper to have a cover over the pick-up bed before and I know you need more papers for front spot lights etc. Must be a few here who own something similar so experiences would be more than welcome. 

Almost every trip I do over 150km (day or night) involves at least one Police stop, although most salute and wave me on. A trailer is not something many people have so I will be stopped at least once whenever I use it. Always a pleasure to be saluted because all is ship-shape... :St George:

----------


## Troy

I found one reason why trailers are not common, at least on new pick-ups. Mitsubishi, for one, will not honour their warranty if a trailer is used. They are probably fed up of Thais trying to haul back-hoes and the like if they can use a trailer.

I had a trailer hitch added when I bought my Prajero but the garage wouldn't wire it up. They said, if they did it would invalidate the warranty. I can use a trailer on the farm and down the dirt tracks but not on the highway.  I don't want to lose out on the 5-year warranty so I'll wait a while before hitching a trailer for the highway. No problem, as I wanted it mainly for towing stuff to and fro from farm.

Anyone else know of these manufacturer restrictions?

----------


## JournalistsAreLiars

I really do not believe that they could really refuse to honour their warranty for this reason. Usual Thai bullshit that I do not listen.

----------


## Fondles

lol, sell a vehicle with a stated towing capacity but warranty is void if towing a tralier.

someone is dribbling bullshit.

----------


## Troy

No problem with attaching a trailer or they wouldn't have fitted tthe hitch. It was fitting the electric cable they refused. No cable means no trailer for highway use. 

I will ask all the garages in the area and find out what the problem is..If there is one.

Meanwhile I am still looking for a trailer. I'll try the place in Udon that was mentioned when I get time. It won't be until the New Year now.

----------

